# Συναιρέσεις



## Λύσανδρος δὲ

Καλησπέρα!

Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τις συναιρέσεις. Πότε μια συνηρημένη συλλαβή παίρνει υπογεγραμμένη και πότε όχι;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα και σε σένα.
Όταν πριν από την συναίρεση ένα από τα συστατικά είχε «ι» (είτε νορμάλ είτε ως υπογεγραμμένη) τότε αυτό μετατρέπεται σε υπογεγραμμένη.
Π.χ. α + ῃ = ᾳ, α + ει = ᾳ. 
Εξαίρεση φυσικά οι συναιρέσεις που μας δείνουν δίφθογο και *ο +ῃ *που μας δείνει «οι».


----------



## Acestor

Και στη χρονική αύξηση που παίρνουν ρήματα που το θέμα τους αρχίζει από φωνήεν ή δίφθογγο έχουμε:

το αι σε ῃ: αἰσθάνομαι – ᾐσθανόμην
το ει σε ῃ: εἰκάζω – ᾔκαζον
το οι σε ῳ: οἰκτίρω – ᾤκτιρον
Αρχαία Ελληνική Γλώσσα (Α Γυμνασίου): Ηλεκτρονικό Βιβλίο

Έτσι και το σὺν + αἱρῶ μας δίνει το *συνῃρημένος*.


----------



## Λύσανδρος δὲ

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο!

Γιατί όμως το απαρέμφατο δεν παίρνει υπογεγραμμένη; Είναι εξαίρεση; Το ρήμα τιμάω/τιμῶ, για παράδειγμα, σχηματίζει στο δεύτερο πρόσωπο τιμάεις/τιμᾷς, ενώ το απαρέμφατο είναι τιμάειν/τιμᾶν, παρ' όλο που οι συλλαβές που συναιρούνται είναι ίδιες. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το βρήκα σε λεξικά στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Perseas

Η αρχική κατάληξη του ενεργητικού απαρεμφάτου στον ενεστώτα είναι «-εν». Η κατάληξη «-ειν» προήλθε από τη συναίρεση ενός «ε» που παρεμβλήθηκε ανάμεσα στο θέμα και την κατάληξη «-εν», πχ. _λύ-ε-εν > λύ-ειν_. Το ιώτα της διφθόγγου «ει»  θεωρείται _νόθο_, όχι _γνήσιο_/ _πρωταρχικό_, εφόσον προήλθε από συναίρεση (δεν υπήρχε δηλ. εξαρχής). Αυτό έχει σημασία για την περίπτωση των συνηρημένων ρημάτων, καθώς το ιώτα της διφθόγγου «ει» δε λαμβάνεται υπόψη στον σχηματισμό του απαρεμφατικού τύπου. Ουσιαστικά δηλ. έχουμε τιμα-εν > τιμᾶν και όχι τιμά-ειν > τιμᾷν, όπως θα περιμέναμε. Αντίθετα, το «ι» της κατάληξης του β' πρ. ενικ. του ρ. «τιμάω» («τιμά-εις») είναι _γνήσιο_, γι' αυτό η συναίρεση εδώ δίνει «ᾷ».


----------



## Λύσανδρος δὲ

Ευχαριστώ Περσέα! Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό, ή τουλάχιστον δεν το θυμόμουν. Είναι παράξενο όμως που αυτή η κατάληξη δεν αναφέρεται στη γραμματική γυμνασίου-λυκείου, εκτός κι αν εγώ δεν το πρόσεξα.


----------



## Perseas

Στο σχολικό βιβλίο αναφέρονται μόνο τα εξής:  τιμᾶν(από το τιμά-εν), (ποιέεν) ποιεῖν και δηλό-εν (δηλοῦν).


----------



## Λύσανδρος δὲ

Στα συνηρημένα ρήματα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να γίνει η συναίρεση, έτσι δεν είναι; Μπορεί να πει δηλαδή κανείς, "ποιέω" αντί για "ποιῶ". Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την συναίρεση στο απαρέμφατο; Δηλαδή θα ήταν σωστό να πει κάποιος: "τὸ λακωνίζεεν ἐστὶ φιλοσοφέεν";


----------



## Αγγελος

Στον αττικό πεζό λόγο, και φυσικά και στη σημερινή καθαρεύουσα, ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούνται αρχαίοι ασυναίρετοι τύποι. Μόνο στην αρχαία ποίηση, και κατά μίμησή της στον Κάλβο τούς συναντούμε, και (χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός) δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει πουθενά να χρησιμοποιούνται ασυναίρετα απαρέμφατα σε -εεν.
Την εξήγηση του Περσέα για την απουσία υπογεγραμμένης στα απαρέμφατα τιμἃν, ζἣν κλπ. τη γράφει πάντως η κλασική σχολική "Γραμματική της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής" του αείμνηστου Αχιλλέα Τζάρτζανου.


----------



## Λύσανδρος δὲ

Ευχαριστώ!


----------

